# Airplane Eared Kids?



## fruittartcaprines (Mar 3, 2010)

Mama is definitely all Alpine - she's totally classic (though unpapered/unregistered). No one knows who papa is - the gal I got her from had several bucks on her property all running with the does.

I just saw some pictures of some pure Alpine babies about the same age as mine, and their ears are standing nice and tall.

My little ones have...bunny ears. They kind of stand out to the side, and flop at the ends. There's always one that is more floppy than the other.

They are adorable, but do you think this means they are part nubian? What other goat has floppy ears? Or is there something wrong with my poor deformed airplane-eared kids? (I'm just teasing, I adore them no matter what their ears look like - and I was always partial to nubians anyway).

An example of the floppy ears (they both look like this)


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

yah probably part nubian


----------



## Shelly Borg (Nov 2, 2009)

We found out in this area airplane eared kids sale fast. People love the look. Another reason we are going Kinder. 
LOL they do look like bunnies. Too cute!!


----------



## lissablack (Nov 30, 2009)

Airplane ears are very cool!

Jan
(kinders are what I have)


----------



## fruittartcaprines (Mar 3, 2010)

Thanks guys! They are so stinking cute - but of course I think everyone must think that about their kids


----------



## goatiegurl*Oh (Nov 11, 2007)

My Alpine/Nubian has airplane ears :]


----------



## sparks879 (Oct 17, 2007)

yup probably some nubian in there somewhere. I love airplane ears.
beth


----------



## Nubiansrus1 (Sep 2, 2009)

Yep.... I agree. She looks very Nubian. So Im pretty sure shes Alpine/Nubian. Cute doeling.


----------



## fruittartcaprines (Mar 3, 2010)

Thank you! I think they are really stinking cute, but of course I'm biased because they are mine! Wonder if the lady had a nubian buck...she must have, but I didn't see him when I was there. Oh well, that should mean yummy, plentiful milk I hope!


----------



## KGW Farms (Nov 25, 2009)

Whatever she is....she is adorable!


----------



## Wayne (Mar 14, 2017)

Nhj


----------



## Wayne (Mar 14, 2017)

Hi Kindly let me know which breed each of the following goats belong to. It would be of great help


----------



## catharina (Mar 17, 2016)

I'm guessing they are mixes. I like their ears!


----------



## Lisalisa89 (Oct 18, 2016)

I almost bought a saanan nubian cross who was bred to an alpine and that is what her babies looked like.


----------



## SolidRockFarmTX (Apr 12, 2016)

"bunny" ears - so cute!!


----------



## Treva Brodt (Jan 11, 2019)

You certainly have my attention. My husband was the first one with goat fever. We inherited a couple of orphaned Pygmy goats which I successfully bottle fed and it was game on. Hubs bought two miniature does from a breeder he knew and assumed they were also Pygmy. Getting to the airplane ears. One of the does had been bred when we got her. I'm not sure if he has interbred Nigi's and Pygmys because the doe is very small and delicate. Father unknown. She had two large kids and I had to pull the first one. They are adorable twin doelings but I don't think they are Pygmy goats. Their eyes are turning blue and they have airplane ears like the kid in your picture but no Roman nose. I showed their newborn pictures to my vet and he thought they looked like part Nubian. How irresponsible is that to allow a Nubian buck breed with such a tiny doe? Her rectum prolapsed about 2 weeks prior to kidding. The vet had me start managing her feed by giving 4 small meals per day and limit hay to handfuls at one time to help cut down on the bulk in her rumen and help keep the kids birth weight down. I don't have an exact weight on her but she is about 30 pounds and 20". The kids are hardy and doing well. They were nibbling hay and ground feed by the time they were a week old. Here's their picture playing hide and seek in the homemade hay feeder. What do you seasoned professionals think? Other than cute, of course. I just wanted to sell miniature goats for pets but if it turns out that I have some decent milk producers I might start making soap to sell.


----------



## spidy1 (Jan 9, 2014)

Alpine Nubian or Alpine Boer this is a pic of a Alpine Boer I had years ago...mom was a commercial Boer dad was PB Alpine...


----------



## Damfino (Dec 29, 2013)

Oh my goodness, have I ever got airplane ears!
Cuzco started it all with his huge, parachute ears. He always looked like he was trying to flap his ears and fly when he would run. 








In our herd we've got the classic "airplane" look, whooshing out to the side:




















Then we've got the Fox Terrier variety that perks up and folds down:














And finally we've got the adorable half-way ears that stick out with a crinkle in the middle:


----------



## Dwarf Dad (Aug 27, 2017)

Damfino said:


> Oh my goodness, have I ever got airplane ears!
> Cuzco started it all with his huge, parachute ears. He always looked like he was trying to flap his ears and fly when he would run.
> View attachment 145945
> 
> ...


Impossible not to break out in a huge smile every time you go outside, I'll bet.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Cute goatie ears.


----------



## Goat town (May 6, 2018)

Never have I seen anything like those. How cute


----------



## Nigerian dwarf goat (Sep 25, 2017)

All of my goats have airplane ears... They are too cute


----------



## Ashlynn (Oct 1, 2017)

We had two female Nigerian/Nubian crosses born a couple years ago and they sold faster than I could think about a price. They were absolutely adorable.


----------

